# Pampers can stuff it--vent



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

I hate being blindsided.

I lost my baby 6wks ago @12wks. I didn't sign up for the stupid Pamper's club. In fact, I took great care to avoid the sources of mailing lists I know about.

I did buy a couple of tank tops at Motherhood, but I paid cash and refused to give my info. I accidentally picked up one in the wrong size, so I had dh return it for me. The cashier insisted on phone number for the exchange, and dh (not knowing better) gave them ours. The diapers and formula just started rolling in.

Dd (age 5) grabbed the diaper sample out of the mail today. I told her she could have it for her baby doll. She carried it around for a while, and then she gave it to me. She said she'd rather keep it for the baby we're having after Christmas.

I reminded her that we're not having a baby after Christmas.







She suggested that we adopt a baby.

The customer service line at Pampers was entirely automated and absolutely unsatisfying.







:


----------



## mexicomommy (Oct 24, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to be reminded of your loss in this way.I know it is really difficult. Bless you during this time!
Charlsie


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

thank you. It's not like I forgot...but I guess dd did.

I didn't even tell her until I was about 11wks--I wouldn't have told her then, but she wanted to know about my stretchy pants.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

oh momma.. thats so terrible..







all of those corporate stores and such just dont are who they step all over.. its disgusting.. im sorry for your loss..and your daughters too..


----------



## aisraeltax (Jul 2, 2005)

im so sorry mama. i couldnt read and not post.
perhaps send them an email telling them never to send you anything else.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I'm so sorry, mama.


----------



## celia (Apr 22, 2005)

It's been 4 years since I miscarried but I still remember that...







I was getting formula samples diapers, coupons, offers etc. for an entire year after my due date. Each new item just made it hurt again. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Someone should start a campaign to educate these companies- not every pregnant woman gets to take home a baby.

When I went to my first prenatal visit they had a sign up sheet to receive those things, silly me- in the flush and joy of a new pregnancy I signed up. Interestingly, with my last pregnancy (dd is 18 mo. now) they didn't do this. I guess they wised up. You'd think a Dr.'s office would have known better.


----------



## Jane's4 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm sorry, mama. My loss was 5 years ago, at 13 weeks. I somehow ended up those mailing lists, too. I was due in August, and that September I received a "Congratulations on your newborn!" magazine, followed each month by a "Congratulations on your x month old!" magazine for a whole year. It was awful, but I never called to get my name off the list because I didn't want to have to tell some customer service person my story.

I'm sending prayers and warm thoughts your way. It's so hard, I know.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember that. It was awful. A weekly reminder of what a failure I felt I was. Dh actually started going through the mail before I saw it and threw alot of that stuff away. I actually think that I still get some diaper coupons, kids book offers etc. in the mail. At this point I'm numb to it, I either throw them away or give them to my sister. But you're all right they should know better.


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats so awful to have to be reminded like that. I had the prenatal clinic calling me weeks after my baby died to come in for an appointment.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I lost my daughter 3 mos ago and still, in the mail we get things like "Your baby at 3 months!" Talking about milestones and what she should be doing at this point ...it hurts to get it....I understand...


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Pampers (Procter and Gamble) are a bad word in my house.

I was planning a homebirth, so I didn't sign up for ANYTHING in any doctors office, I didn't sign up for any "free magazines" full of formula ads and more formula ads disguised as "articles."

But just when I was under the pile of the 6 month sadness, I got a diaper sample "For your 6 month old!!"

I was so furious, upset, distraught... I wrote a nasty email to the company. It helped a little, and by the time the stupid form response arrived I was OK, and just hit delete. They're not worth it.

They certainly won't get a dollar of my money if I can help it.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

I am so sorry. I get the same thing, and I keep calling and calling and calling all these mail-order places to get them to PLEASE stop sending things. I find myself in tears every few days with Dr Seuss book offers, formula samples, life insurance info, etc. I can't stand it, not to mention emails that I keep unsubscribing to, and yet they still come.

I wish there was a way to get it all to stop.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

to all.


----------



## AnneB (Aug 23, 2006)

My poor husband tried so hard to stop me from seeing those things when they came, but somehow I always did. I had many a tearful telephone conversation with diaper companies and formula companies begging them to stop sending us the hurtful reminders of our loss. Even recently I've gotten things, reminding me that Sarah should be just past a year now.









I'm so sorry that you've gotten this. Don't be afraid to call these companies and ask them to stop, or even speak to your postman if at all possible and ask if there's any way they can not deliver those things. You may not be able to stop all of them, but any decrease is a good thing.







:


----------



## aguacates (Sep 17, 2003)

I am so sorry mama. I went through this too, although I could never really figure out how they got my info. I always suspected that my mil gave them some info when she bought me some maternity clothes(although she denied it), or that the lab that did my bloodwork through my mw sold my info. I lost my baby at 17 wks, and received mailings(diaper samples that I threw away, and formula samples that I fed to the pigs) for a year after that, with those same headings, your x-month old, etc. I called the companies and ranted at them and told them to take me off the mailing list, but it made no difference. I still got those horrible things. I will never ever buy those products.








s, I can only hope that they will stop.


----------

